# 2011 CAAD 10 frameset?



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone know what color the frameset will be offered in?


----------



## bruni94 (Dec 20, 2006)

*color*

brown wil be the main color since they will be a pos 


caad9 2010 owner


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

funny man bruni


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

I think all black and black and green are a couple of options based upon overhearing conversation overheard at the local bike shop.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

bruni94 said:


> brown wil be the main color since they will be a pos
> 
> 
> caad9 2010 owner




if they r gonna be a pos..........then why do you own one just one year prior ?


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

CdaleNut said:


> if they r gonna be a pos..........then why do you own one just one year prior ?


Because his was actually made by Cannondale. One of the last affordable bikes that was actually made by the manufacturer. The new ones while of comparable quality will be made in an Asian factory. When they're done with their run of CAAD10s for the week, then they do a run of Scotts, Fujis, or whatever else the same factory is producing. Everyone's moved the crummy massed produced production model. The CAAD9 was made in-house by Cannondale in the USA.

You lose something when you share your proprietary design/engineering principles with a third-party factory. I would doubt that they'll carefully guard production/trade-secrets, and will probably share them with other production runs of other brands in future years.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> if they r gonna be a pos..........then why do you own one just one year prior ?


Its gona be like how the 10 Super turned out to be such a dogshit bike.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Devastator said:


> Its gona be like how the 10 Super turned out to be such a dogshit bike.


You really think so, or are you being sarcastic? Hard to tell online.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> You really think so, or are you being sarcastic? Hard to tell online.


Sarcastic, 10 Super trumps all Super that preceded it by a mile. There was lotta **** talked about Chinese made frames.

Edit:wrote that wrong


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

Chinese/Taiwanese/Asian made, Cannondale specs. What is the difference? No difference at all. The source of the design comes from Cannondale. The source of the design for a Scott will come from Scott and so on.. Not entirely clear what one of the posters thinks is being lost here.

So many discussions most of which go completely off the wall. Your patriotism, whilst noble, is totally misplaced.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

cryoplasm said:


> Chinese/Taiwanese/Asian made, Cannondale specs. What is the difference? No difference at all. The source of the design comes from Cannondale. The source of the design for a Scott will come from Scott and so on.. Not entirely clear what one of the posters thinks is being lost here.
> 
> So many discussions most of which go completely off the wall. Your patriotism, whilst noble, is totally misplaced.


Quality will be the same, and the bike will be good and probably better than the CAAD9. My issus are as follows:

-Presumably it's cheaper to make the frame in Asia (otherwise why bother), but we aren't seeing pricing come down much (if at all)

-When using a third-party factory to manufacture for you, they get insight into your manufacturing process. If you have a step which saves time and makes the end product better, chances are they'll incorporate it into the manufacturing of products for your competitors as well (why would the factory do some in a less efficient way if it didn't have to). So you lose some of the edge that you might have by doing your own proprietary manufacturing (whether in the US or overseas).


----------



## j_welford (Jul 16, 2010)

We should just start a thread for those who understand every question concerning a CAAD10 (whether of color, components, geometry, etc) to read: "Hey, I was wondering, how bad will the CAAD10's suck since they have moved production overseas?"


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

intence said:


> Quality will be the same, and the bike will be good and probably better than the CAAD9. My issus are as follows:
> 
> -Presumably it's cheaper to make the frame in Asia (otherwise why bother), but we aren't seeing pricing come down much (if at all)


How do you know? Perhaps it could be a better product at same price.



intence said:


> -When using a third-party factory to manufacture for you, they get insight into your manufacturing process. If you have a step which saves time and makes the end product better, chances are they'll incorporate it into the manufacturing of products for your competitors as well (why would the factory do some in a less efficient way if it didn't have to). So you lose some of the edge that you might have by doing your own proprietary manufacturing (whether in the US or overseas).


Your point being? Again do you know actually know for sure? You're making assumptions, taking the premise as fact and drawing conclusions.

Maybe it is their own factory.

Interesting you should be so concerned about some company's trade secrets when there are far more imperative issues to deal with closer to home.

Trade secrets are part and parcel of almost any game.

The debate is pointless.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

The welds in less visible spots are not going to be as smooth. C'dale contracts/pays per weld & they have varying aesthetics to them. Some say the overseas made bikes are actually lighter.


----------



## heydtj (Jul 24, 2010)

For what it's worth- I just picked up my CAAD9 4 (after waiting appox. 5 weeks) and was concerned about the weld quality due to Bedford production being phased out- sooo... pleased to see the frame build is a WORK OF ART. Initially was going to wait longer for a CAAD10 but had reservations regarding build quality. I am confident the 10's design is excellent and hope overseas production retains CONSISTENT build/quality control equal to the CAAD9 ‘s made in USA for those considering buying one. All I can say is this CAAD is absolutely awesome! Decided to hedge my bet on quality rather than saving some grams at point of ordering- believe I won with at least with this bike made in PA.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

cryoplasm said:


> How do you know? Perhaps it could be a better product at same price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not their own factory, I don't know for sure, but it's a reasonable assumption. To my knowledge, the only major company with their own factory is Giant. There are many online guides stating the various producers (Giant, TopKey, Ideal, etc.) and who they produce for. With the exception of Giant, i'm fairly certain that all the other big bike companies have outsourced production done by third party factories.

My point is that the CAAD was a high quality frame was made in the USA by US Workers (it's another point entirely to mention that those workers were paid relatively well compared to their asian counterparts, and much of their salary went back into the US economy). Now the frame is made in Asia, probably of the same (or slightly better) quality. They didn't move production because they felt like it, cost was likely a driving factor. So if the frame costs less to produce, why aren't we seeing prices come down? At the same time, the workers are likely paid far less, and less of that money is coming back into our economy.

Now it just seems like the profit margin is bigger, with little benefit for us, the consumers. Yes quality will be the same or better, but until we see a big price drop, there's no real benefit for us. If the pattern of the SuperSix is anything to go by, perhaps we'll see some very low priced CAADs in a few years, which could really boost sales. I don't doubt that this years SuperSix will be a VERY hot seller.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

j_welford said:


> We should just start a thread for those who understand every question concerning a CAAD10 (whether of color, components, geometry, etc) to read: "Hey, I was wondering, how bad will the CAAD10's suck since they have moved production overseas?"


I don't think the CAAD10 will suck at all. It's just a shame that they're not being made in Beford anymore (and we wonder why the Unemployment rate is going through the roof), it's not like Cannondale had any problem selling them.

My understanding is that there are some excellent factories in Asia, especially Taiwan. It would have been nice to see the price come down on the CAAD10 (since presumably it's cheaper to build it over there, otherwise why bother).

I also don't doubt that a lot of the decisions based on cost are a side-effect of the recent Dorel acquisition.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Devastator said:


> Sarcastic, 10 Super trumps all Super that preceded it by a mile. There was lotta **** talked about Chinese made frames.
> 
> Edit:wrote that wrong


It's my understanding that the Chinese / Taiwanese factories are masters of Carbon, and make an excellent frame. They probably had for more experience in one of those large factories compared to Cannondale who was just moving from Alu. to Carbon at the time.

I wouldn't doubt that the Asian made chinese SuperSix is excellent. Also regarding my previous comments about the CAAD and pricing. The SuperSix is a good example, production was moved to Asia, and a couple years later the price has come WAY down. It's probably unlikely that we would have seen a US made SuperSix at around the $2k mark.

Perhaps the same thing will happen to future generations CAADs as well


----------

